
Austin to Dallas in 17 minutes? Virgin Hyperloop brings back the hype - devicetray0
https://www.kxan.com/news/texas/austin-to-dallas-in-17-minutes-virgin-hyperloop-brings-back-the-hype/
======
devicetray0
I didn't change the title, but here's the non-hype gist of it:

> Virgin’s Hyperloop One is eyeing North Texas as a site for a certification
> facility, according to the Regional Transportation Council.

